# 2nd Quiz (Searchword)



## David H (Mar 15, 2016)

*Find 20 things associated with photography*








___________________________________

1. frame
2. developer
3. filter
4. equipment
5. focus
6. exposure
7. distance
8. lens
9. stand
10. film
11. moving
12. camera
13. card
14. focus
15. daylight
16. still
17. phone
18. printer
19. flash
20. night


*Good Luck*


----------



## Robin (Mar 15, 2016)

Frame
Developer
Filter
Equipment


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 15, 2016)

exposure
focus
distance
lens


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 15, 2016)

equipment


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 15, 2016)

stand(s)
film
pan


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 15, 2016)

brightness
adze? (I think that's a carpentry tool...)


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 15, 2016)

moving


----------



## Robin (Mar 15, 2016)

Camera
Card
Uvex?


----------



## David H (Mar 15, 2016)

Robin said:


> Frame
> Developer
> Filter
> Equipment


Well done Robin


----------



## David H (Mar 15, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> exposure
> focus
> distance
> lens


Well done Pottersusan

It's actually longexposure


----------



## David H (Mar 15, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> equipment


 Robin got that one (sorry)


----------



## David H (Mar 15, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> stand(s)
> film
> pan


Film and Stand are correct Pan is coincidence


----------



## David H (Mar 15, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> brightness
> adze? (I think that's a carpentry tool...)


Brightness is correct Robert well done

Never heard of other


----------



## David H (Mar 15, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> moving


Well done Robert


----------



## David H (Mar 15, 2016)

Robin said:


> Camera
> Card
> Uvex?


Well done on camera and card


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 15, 2016)

daylight
Eos® (Canon's DSLR range)


----------



## David H (Mar 15, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> daylight
> Eos® (Canon's DSLR range)


Well done Robert Daylight is right EOS is a coincidence


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 15, 2016)

Flash

Robert's 'brightness' is missing off the found answers


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 15, 2016)

Printer


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 15, 2016)

Phone (as in phone camera) ?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 15, 2016)

Still ?


----------



## David H (Mar 15, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Flash
> 
> Robert's 'brightness' is missing off the found answers


Well done Matt


----------



## David H (Mar 15, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Printer


Well spotted Matt


----------



## David H (Mar 15, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Phone (as in phone camera) ?


Well done Matt


----------



## David H (Mar 15, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Still ?


well spotted Matt


----------



## David H (Mar 15, 2016)

Only one left and as a result I've given the first letter


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 15, 2016)

Is it Night ?

(With brightness though that makes 21 answers??)


----------



## David H (Mar 16, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Is it Night ?
> 
> (With brightness though that makes 21 answers??)


Well done Matt


----------

